# Bassoon for folk music



## Patriarch K

I have heard people playing accordion, oboe and basson to make some very sweet folk music (kind of pirate music stuff) stuff and when I listened to this I completely fell in love with the music and since I play the accordion I also want to buy a bassoon because I love the smooth and mellow sound of it.
I checked ebay but I only found some of them and all of them are in the US and won't ship to Sweden where I live. How am I supposed to get a bassoon?
That's why I registered myself on this forum - maybe you know places where to buy instruments like this in Europe?
I don't want to pay an extremely big ammount of money, but I'm ready to give $500 for a relatively good one. It doesn't matter if it's in new or used condition.
Any suggestions?


----------



## corpsegrinder72

youre not going to find a good one for $500. youre not even going to find a bad one for $500. i paid $1800 for my used intermediate model schreiber, which is a great price for that particular instrument actually. cheapest ive really seen is $1500 for a used plastic linton 5k, and $1600 for a used wooden linton 5k. expect to pay over $1000 dollars... bassoons arent cheap. best place to look for one is music shops that sell band instruments and orchaestras that sell their old instruments when they buy new ones.


----------



## Harmonie

Where can you find one for $500? Ebay.  

I do not recommend that at all, though.


----------



## corpsegrinder72

the ones for $500 and less on ebay are more or less just parts. the good ones reflect their price.


----------

